# Macaron experts:what can I use instead of almond?



## HumaadrajaMB122 (Mar 13, 2014)

I was planning on making some macarons this weekend, but it found out that the recipe uses almond/ almond meal. Since I am making it for the family, and my brother is allergic to almond I can't use any almond. However, if this is any help, he isn't allergic to peanuts or hazelnuts ( but he is allergic to all other nuts). I was wondering, what I could use instead of almond meal that will still create a great tasting macaron?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2014)

You could use peanut or hazelnut meal.  Not sure you can get a matching extract.  If not, try vanilla extract.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 13, 2014)

You want to make sure if you use another nut meal that it is of similar texture and moisture content as the almond or it will create quite a different effect when drying in the oven.  You can get other nut extracts at specialty stores.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 13, 2014)

If you do a google search you can find suggested subs(pumpkin meal?) and nut free recipes but supposedly the texture suffers.  And obviously the taste will be different.

The nut-free ones looked pretty good, though.

Nut Free Macaron Recipe | substitute almond flour | HowToCookThat : Cakes, Dessert & ChocolateHowToCookThat : Cakes, Dessert & Chocolate


----------



## HumaadrajaMB122 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for your helpful ideas, I've decided I will go with hazelnut, because it is quite similar to almond in terms of texture and moisture, and it will be an interesting taste.


----------



## HumaadrajaMB122 (Mar 13, 2014)

One last question: if I use hazelnut meal, how much would I have to use? For example if the recipe calls for 40g of almond meal how much hazelnut meal should I use?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2014)

HumaadrajaMB122 said:


> One last question: if I use hazelnut meal, how much would I have to use? For example if the recipe calls for 40g of almond meal how much hazelnut meal should I use?



I'd go with the same amount.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 15, 2014)

HumaadrajaMB122 said:


> Thanks to all of you for your helpful ideas, I've decided I will go with hazelnut, because it is quite similar to almond in terms of texture and moisture, and it will be an interesting taste.


Do be aware that there is an outside chance that the machinery that processes the hazelnuts may also have been used to process almonds and there may be some cross-contamination.


----------

